# Rugers new Precision rifle



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks intriguing..

http://www.ruger.com/micros/rpr/

Wish other builders would catch on to this idea. (Hint hint Savage and Remington)

It says MSRP is around 1299, which realistically should sell for under 1k..

Just a guess but I would think that if the initial 3 calibers (308 win, 6.5 creedmoor and 243 win) is just the beginning. If they do well I would venture to bet that they later release a 7mm, 338 and other desirable larger calibers.

Thoughts?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll admit I'm not a big fan of that style (AR15) rifles but I like everything about that rifle. I'd love to shoot that thing!


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

The nice thing about "AR15 style" rifles is that they have a user-change-friendly modularity, as well as a very straight-line recoil that reduces rise. Considering that after the first "gotta have" surge go out the door that the actual retail price should drop to less - it is a pretty good way to go off-the-shelf.
And the modularity might encourage a whole slew of aftermarket stuff for it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

MSRP $1399. Which means the real price will be in the $1200 range. 
And no distributers have it in stock yet......


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> MSRP $1399. Which means the real price will be in the $1200 range.
> And no distributers have it in stock yet......


I was kinda hoping it would be less than 1000 real price. Time will only tell I guess


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

whats the weight of that rig? looks interesting I wouldn't mind one in 300 wsm. Im just not sold on ruger quality so ill wait till I read some reviews. If it shoots like they say it does and weighs under 10 lbs scoped id probably buy one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ok Ive seen enough I want one in check out the clip sucks dont have one in 300 wsm

http://bearingarms.com/long-range-game-changer-ruger-precision-rifle/


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

painted in predator or asat please


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I was kinda hoping it would be less than 1000 real price. Time will only tell I guess


18001	Ruger	PREC RFL BA 308 20B 10RD	Allocated	contact retailer
$988.99 *	
18005-RUG	Ruger	PREC RFL BA 6.5CREED 10RD	Allocated	contact retailer
$988.99 *	
18010	Ruger	PREC RFL BA 243 20B 10RD	Allocated	contact retailer
$988.99 *	
* Shipping, Tax, and Background Check fees not included in price!

$988.99 looks under $1K to me...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> whats the weight of that rig? looks interesting I wouldn't mind one in 300 wsm. Im just not sold on ruger quality so ill wait till I read some reviews. If it shoots like they say it does and weighs under 10 lbs scoped id probably buy one.


308 - 9.7 lbs
6.5 Creed - 10.6 lbs
243 - 11 lbs


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> 18001	Ruger	PREC RFL BA 308 20B 10RD	Allocated	contact retailer
> $988.99 *
> 18005-RUG	Ruger	PREC RFL BA 6.5CREED 10RD	Allocated	contact retailer
> $988.99 *
> ...


Those look suspiciously like the details you might find on a wholesale distributors website. And "allocated" means "Good luck finding one".


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The latest NRA American Rifleman magazine just did an article on it, they tested the 6.5 creedmoor version. I was impressed at the groups they were getting, 5 consecutive 5 shot groups with 3 types of ammo and the overall average group size was .76". That is really impressive, I have been reading this magazine for over 15 years and that is about as good as you will see, even compared to some custom rifles. Here is a link to the article, it's worth the read:

http://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2015/7/17/ruger-precision-rifle/


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I think I'll wait on the first batch or two and see what is being said about them by owners, but I have always liked Ruger Rifles. I definitely see one of these rifles in my future.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Those look suspiciously like the details you might find on a wholesale distributors website. And "allocated" means "Good luck finding one".


go to gallery of guns... click on find a retailer... pick the nearest one to you that has an online store... then do the gun search through them... allocated means there are some out there but spoken for already.. Those prices are from APB Arms in Duchesne.. They are my nearest dealer with the online store set up.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

There are a few up for sale on Gunbroker. You will probably find yourself paying $1200 or more for one, but they are available.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Those look suspiciously like the details you might find on a wholesale distributors website. And "allocated" means "Good luck finding one".


I've always felt the same Loke.

Then you ask to be notified when one is in stock, then you see the email a few hours after the item is "in stock" and by the time you check, it is gone.

Allocated is German for "you are crazy if you think you'll get this gun any time soon."


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

In .243 it sounds quite tempting for an elk or deer rifle.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I found out the other day from our Ruger rep, that _American Rifleman_ jumped the gun (pun intended) and introduced the Ruger Precision Rifle about three months before Ruger was ready. Something about they needed a cool cover story for this month's issue. Never mind that tooling wasn't in place, production hadn't started, and the distribution pipeline was still empty.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> In .243 it sounds quite tempting for an elk or deer rifle.


I've been nothing but impressed with the performance of my wifes .243 on deer and caribou using 100grn partitions. When its time to hunt elk (or mt goats), she has a 30-06 for that.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> I found out the other day from our Ruger rep, that _American Rifleman_ jumped the gun (pun intended) and introduced the Ruger Precision Rifle about three months before Ruger was ready. Something about they needed a cool cover story for this month's issue. Never mind that tooling wasn't in place, production hadn't started, and the distribution pipeline was still empty.


 That's an interesting story Loke. Sounds like American Rifleman likely wont get any hints at new products any time soon after this flop.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> In .243 it sounds quite tempting for an elk or deer rifle.


We got one in yesterday......


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Cabelas got a shipment today. There was a guy buying the last 6.5 Creedmoor when I was there a couple hours ago. They still had .243's and .308's.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

From all the reading and reviews I've read about this,, it could be a serious game changer in the modular sniper rifle and long range shooting category. I'll wait a few months and make sure its not just a bunch of smoke then pull the trigger on one. ;-)

http://www.realguns.com/articles/726.htm (DO NOT READ UNLESS YOU WANT TO BE OUT 1000 BUCKS! )


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Cooky said:


> Cabelas got a shipment today. There was a guy buying the last 6.5 Creedmoor when I was there a couple hours ago. They still had .243's and .308's.


Do you know if they come with the scope? I may take a look when I exchange a broken rod on Friday.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

30-06-hunter said:


> Do you know if they come with the scope? I may take a look when I exchange a broken rod on Friday.


They don't come with a scope. They do have a 20 MOA picatinny base.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cooky said:


> Cabelas got a shipment today. There was a guy buying the last 6.5 Creedmoor when I was there a couple hours ago. They still had .243's and .308's.


How much were they asking. I would like one but not sure if I want a 308 or 6.5.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Had another show up yesterday. The sticker on our 243 says $999.99. less than I thought it would be.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Had another show up yesterday. The sticker on our 243 says $999.99. less than I thought it would be.


That's a better price than Cabelas. I called them yesterday and they want (IIRC) 1199. :shock:


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Thoughts?


yes,

many people calling 911 as you head to the woods with that on your shoulder.

cool range gun though.


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had a Ruger SR 762 for over a year now and I love it. It has not given me any problems with various loads 7.52 X51 NATO or .308. I am sure the sniper will be even better with the bolt action and improved barrel specs.


----------

